# Camera+ for iPhone



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

After a heads up on CWF I downloaded this little app. Nice macro setting.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

It is a really great little app and the filters are good also


----------



## Cyclone (May 1, 2017)

Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Tried to find it but couldnt


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

@RobtiMake sure you select iPhone only in the App Store then search Camera+ free


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Argh was trying to find it on the iPad,many thanks


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

You get some nice bells and whistles for the £2.99 add-on. Thinking of going for it.


----------

